# HDMI Resolution at Power On



## NOYB (Aug 1, 2009)

Verizon FiOS TV with Motorola QIP-7216 HD DVR Set top Box set for 1080i, connected to Pioneer Elite SC-25 A/V receiver HDMI input #1.

Sony TV (don't recall model number but is is a 40" or 42" Bravia from about 18 months or so ago; purchased 8/08) connected to Pioneer SC-25 A/V receiver HDMI Output #1. 

When turn on all three in quick succession (couple seconds using the STB remote' s one button power on feature), the HDMI resolution drops down to 720P. 

However if the TV is turned on first for about 10-15 seconds before turning on the receiver and STB, then HDMI will stay at the 1080i configured at the STB. 

How can I keep HDMI resolution at 1080i and not drop down to 720p when using one button power on?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

NOYB said:


> Verizon FiOS TV with Motorola QIP-7216 HD DVR Set top Box set for 1080i, connected to Pioneer Elite SC-25 A/V receiver HDMI input #1.
> 
> Sony TV (don't recall model number but is is a 40" or 42" Bravia from about 18 months or so ago; purchased 8/08) connected to Pioneer SC-25 A/V receiver HDMI Output #1.
> 
> ...


Resolution is usually determined by the station material. Even still on a 40" tv the actual differences are negligible.

The easiest solution is to hook the Motorola box directly to the TV. and use an optical out for audio to the receiver. You only get 5.1 off the box anyway.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Only a few top-of-the-line Sony TVs pass through 5.1 audio to the optical output. Except for audio from the internal tuner, all other TVs from all other manufacturers downmix to 2.0. Many people have gotten burned by this. Hopefully your TV is one of the few!

HDMI connected devices negotiate among themselves to determine the display resolution. It would probably be best if you could manage to have the TV turn on first with a delay before the others turn on. Does your remote include any "delay" commands? Maybe you can insert a series of some essentially "no-op" commands that aren't recognized by any of your equipment.


----------

